# Instead of a day.. this is my week



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

Is my week like yours?

*Monday-Friday:*
5:30 a.m.- wake up
5:40 a.m.- eat breakfast
5:50 a.m.- brush teeth and put clothes on
6:00 a.m.-put makeup on and straighten hair
6:45 a.m.- put shoes on and get bookbag ready
6:50-7:15 a.m.- chill out til i leave for school
7:16 a.m.- leave for school
7:45 a.m.-arrive at school
8:00 a.m.-school starts
12:55 p.m.- lunch!
1:25 p.m.- school again
3:25 p.m.- school out
4;00 p.m.-get home
4:05 p.m.- start homework
in between 4:05 to probably 5:30 i also watch tv and get on the computer
5:30 p.m.-eat supper
6:30 p.m.- take shower
6:50-8:30 p.m.- chill
8:30 p.m.- go to bed

*Saturday*:
6:00 a.m.- wake up
6:05-8:00 a.m.-i do the same stuff to get ready, eat-change clothes-put makeup on-etc.
8:05 a.m.- leave for the stables
8:10 a.m.- arrive at stables
8:30 a.m.- start feeding up
8:50-10:00 a.m.- muck stalls- get saddles, saddle pads, and bridles ready for lessons- bring lesson horses in- groom lesson horse- check watererd- sweep feed room and blow out the barn
10:00 a.m.- lessons start
11:30 a.m.- lunch break
12:30 p.m.- lessons start back up
2:30 p.m.- lessons end
3:00 p.m.- tack duke up and go riding
4:30 p.m.- untack and wash duke
5:00 p.m.- wash sil
5:30 p.m.- feed up and remuck stalls
6:30 p.m.- leave stables
6:45-10:00 pm.-eat-take shower-chill
10:00 p.m.- go to sleep

*Sunday*:
8:00 a.m.-wake up
8:30 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.- do whatever- tan- watch tv- do hw- eat- take shower

so , what do you think about my life?


----------

